# Newbie with Rebel XSI 12.2mp with 18-55mm lens - Sports Mode Very Blurry...



## MarcosFFA (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello, this is my first dslr camera. I've been playing with the camera and reading up on the manual, so far its been a lot of fun, this is a new hobby I can see myself getting really into 

I've been playing with all the modes and features but there is one mode that is giving me problems, which is the "sports" mode.  I have been trying to take burst shots of my brother boxing, but ALL the pics come out blurry.  The room is well lit, not crazy bright but not what I would consider dark. If I change modes in the same room, like if I go to Tv mode and speed up the shutter time, the burst mode works fine, catches the picture and no blur.  I even turned on my ceiling fan and caught it fine while the fan is spinning full speed - but in Tv mode.

In the sports mode, even the slightest movement gives me a big blur.  I even mounted the camera on a tripod and asked my brother to throw very slow punches, like I said, the slightest movement and it blurs.  Its very frustrating because the irony is that the mode is supposed to be intended for the very opposite.

I have been half pressing the shutter button to get the focus before taking the picture.

What I am doing wrong?  Is it that I need a different lens?  Any input would be greatly appreciated!  Thank you!

Sincerely,
Marcos

P.S.  Is there a forum for people with the Rebel XSI?  Also, does anyone have a DVD to recommend for that camera?


----------



## Nein-reis (Jul 6, 2008)

Its a new camera, so DVD's and books will start crawling out of the wood works soon.  Check Amazon.  As for a camera specific forum, I doubt it... and if there is one it will not get much traffic, there are Canon forums however and most cameras are set up very similar.  

As for the sports mode.  Forget about it, all the little dial modes are a joke.  If Tv (shutter priority) is working for you then let it fly.  The problem you are having is light, just that.  The room may look good to you, but it is not much light for your camera and slow kit lens.

You can do 3 immediate things:

1. More light.  Use a good flash, speed light, strobe, or constant light.
Problem with this is you need to know how to use light.  Anyone can learn how to use a camera (aperture, shutter, ISO, etc...) in a few months if you are devoted and study a lot.  But learning how to understand, read, and control light is what it is all about... that is the difference between a snap shot and a photo.

2. A faster lens.
Using a fast lens (f/1 to f/2.8) will let in a lot more light and allow your camera to record the image quicker.  You will create a shallow depth of field with a fast aperture lens, so be prepared to work with that.  Also these lenses cost a lot of $$$.  More than you spent on your camera by quite a bit for a good one.  The ideal lens for indoor sports with a fast aperture would be the 70-200 /2.8 L IS  This lens cost about a thousand dollars more than your camera.  (right now my store is selling the XSI w/kit lens for 700.00 and the 70-200 f/2.8 L IS for 1700.00)  

3. Use a higher ISO
ISO is a throwback to ASA film rating.  The higher the number the more light will be recorded but the grainier the image becomes.  Push your XSi to 1000 ISO and I'm sure you will not have any blurry boxing photos... but it will be noisy and grainy.


I recommend the book: Understanding Exposure  The Revised Edition By: Bryan Peterson.  Its a great book that will help you understand basics in photography.  That is more important that a book on your camera.  Once you learn the basics the camera will make more sense to you.  You can pick this book up well priced on Amazon.com

Good luck and happy shooting.


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with Nein-Reis. If shutter mode is working for you, stay in shutter mode. The other modes (portrait, sport, etc) are just presets. If you want to make good photos, learn your Av, Tv and Manual modes and forget the rest


----------

